# Am I the only one.



## mickyj (Nov 7, 2006)

I know this is a really weird question to ask all you FAs, but I'll go on anyway. I have since my early teens been attracted to SSBBWs, we're talking 350lbs t0 500lbs.
I have for a very long time found that I become very very aroused during sex by the smell emanating from an SSBBWs huge thighs.
Those that I had sex with were very very large women, and they all had very sweaty, smelly pussy's. Most guys would find this repulsive, but there is nothing that seems to arouse me more than an SSBBW with a very sweaty, smelly pussy. And to be perfectly honest, the smellier they were, the more I desired to have sex with them.
I was wondering whether any of the other guys here are aroused by this in a similar way?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 7, 2006)

Ha... All vaginas smell, well, like vaginas.  I like the smell, myself, and I don't think it matters, fat or thin. You should be turned on by natural lubrication/sweat, it means you're doing something right. There are all sorts of pheremones/interesting things coming out of there, and I think they're interesting. Liking the ways genitals smell is much more common than you'd think.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 7, 2006)

Mine smelled like Vedalia onions for five days thanks to a very oniony crock pot beef stew recipe and my aunt flo starting a day or so after. Gross gross gross. Thank God I'm not seeing anyone or I'd never live it down.


----------



## mickyj (Nov 7, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Ha... All vaginas smell, well, like vaginas.  I like the smell, myself, and I don't think it matters, fat or thin. You should be turned on by natural lubrication/sweat, it means you're doing something right. There are all sorts of pheremones/interesting things coming out of there, and I think they're interesting. Liking the ways genitals smell is much more common than you'd think.



It may be common, but very few will admit to it due to fear of being perceived as a weirdo.
Many guys will admit to liking a musky scent, but I on the other hand like a full-on waft of really cheesy, smelly pussy. Of course not in a diseased sort of way, but just naturally very very smelly. And to be honest I only really enjoy sex when the SSBBW has a very vaginal odour.


----------



## mickyj (Nov 7, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Mine smelled like Vedalia onions for five days thanks to a very oniony crock pot beef stew recipe and my aunt flo starting a day or so after. Gross gross gross. Thank God I'm not seeing anyone or I'd never live it down.



But LillyBBBW, it is the strong vaginal odour that gets me aroused, so if you were seeing me, I would probably be driven wild by your smell!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 7, 2006)

mickyj said:


> But LillyBBBW, it is the strong vaginal odour that gets me aroused, so if you were seeing me, I would probably be driven wild by your smell!



Yes but it was not necessarily a vaginal smell. It smelled *just like* onions. Are you saying that any smell from there would be arousing or is it just the vaginal smell?


----------



## mickyj (Nov 7, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yes but it was not necessarily a vaginal smell. It smelled *just like* onions. Are you saying that any smell from there would be arousing or is it just the vaginal smell?



Well, I would assume that any smell from between a woman's thighs was a vaginal smell, or atleast emanting from that region. How does one even begin to define the vaginal smell? Every women has her own distinct smell. All I know is that I get extremely aroused when an SSBBW has a really smelly pussy. One of my friends has actually confessed to liking this too. I am certainly not aroused by the smell of onions.


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 7, 2006)

Thas not for me bro. If a girl smells down below, no way I'm divin, jus my thing, I really dont need that smell while I'm exercising my "linguistic skills". Also my beard doesnt help much, the smell seems to stick in it, and it drives me insane. My one experience I had to shave it off (and I think I look better with a beard lol) cause the smell was so bad and just lingered. So yea, when a girl is smelly down there, that is my biggest turn off


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 7, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> Thas not for me bro. If a girl smells down below, no way I'm divin, jus my thing, I really dont need that smell while I'm exercising my "linguistic skills". Also my beard doesnt help much, the smell seems to stick in it, and it drives me insane. My one experience I had to shave it off (and I think I look better with a beard lol) cause the smell was so bad and just lingered. So yea, when a girl is smelly down there, that is my biggest turn off



That beats mine for unlivable grossness: having a smell on your face all day. Blech! 

Hey, you got 444 posts! That's 222 less than 666 pal. Your 666 post ought to be something crazy, outrageous, swell even - like another photo?  

pst pix plz tnx.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 7, 2006)

I love the way people smell naturally. This may seem slightly off topic, but I'll bring it around again...I used to date a guy who's underarms smelled like onion and old attic. That was his natural smell and when he hadn't showered in a while, it was pretty strong. I absolutely ADORED the way he smelled. I just plain love how people smell naturally, this includes a natural vagina smell. Rarely, there are people who have smells that I'm not fond of, but that's easily dealt with.

ps: 444 is my favorite number


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 7, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> Thas not for me bro. If a girl smells down below, no way I'm divin, jus my thing, I really dont need that smell while I'm exercising my "linguistic skills". Also my beard doesnt help much, the smell seems to stick in it, and it drives me insane. My one experience I had to shave it off (and I think I look better with a beard lol) cause the smell was so bad and just lingered. So yea, when a girl is smelly down there, that is my biggest turn off


Haven't you ever heard the old saying?
"If it smells like a fish, it's a dish!
If it smells like cologne, leave it alone!"


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 7, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> I love the way people smell naturally. This may seem slightly off topic, but I'll bring it around again...I used to date a guy who's underarms smelled like onion and old attic. That was his natural smell and when he hadn't showered in a while, it was pretty strong. I absolutely ADORED the way he smelled. I just plain love how people smell naturally, this includes a natural vagina smell. Rarely, there are people who have smells that I'm not fond of, but that's easily dealt with.
> 
> ps: 444 is my favorite number



I'm not one for having a scent stuck in my nostrils all day long. One of the reasons I scour the universe looking for things that are fragrance free or have very little scent to it at all. Natural body scents are fine with me as long as its not "haven't showered in days" natural.

You're coming awful close to 444 yourself there dearie!


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 7, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Haven't you ever heard the old saying?
> "If it smells like a fish, it's a dish!
> If it smells like cologne, leave it alone!"



No, no I haven't lol. And to be honest with you, I already feel like breaking it lol.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 7, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> I love the way people smell naturally. This may seem slightly off topic, but I'll bring it around again...I used to date a guy who's underarms smelled like onion and old attic. That was his natural smell and when he hadn't showered in a while, it was pretty strong. I absolutely ADORED the way he smelled. I just plain love how people smell naturally, this includes a natural vagina smell. Rarely, there are people who have smells that I'm not fond of, but that's easily dealt with.
> 
> ps: 444 is my favorite number


There's a song by a group named The Dixie Dregs called, "Day 444." It's dedicated to the Iranian hostage crises of the late 1970's. 444 were the number of days the hostages were held before being released.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 7, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm not one for having a scent stuck in my nostrils all day long. One of the reasons I scour the universe looking for things that are fragrance free or have very little scent to it at all. Natural body scents are fine with me as long as its not "haven't showered in days" natural.
> 
> You're coming awful close to 444 yourself there dearie!


the "haven't showered in days" smell doesn't bother me...or I should say it HASN'T bothered me on any of the people I've ever dated.


----------



## Shala (Nov 7, 2006)

My 'gina smells like freshly cut roses.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 7, 2006)

I just luv dem roses!


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 7, 2006)

Yea, I just dont like that whole sweaty not showered at all smell. Well... just the sweaty smell bothers me in general. And if you haven't showered and have that smell goin to... just ewww


----------



## sammitch (Nov 7, 2006)

I just do my thing and try _really_ hard not to think about it one way or another, because the more you think about it, the more likely it is that she'll pick up on that, and that can introduce psychological variables that'll throw things off for sure.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 7, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> the "haven't showered in days" smell doesn't bother me...or I should say it HASN'T bothered me on any of the people I've ever dated.



I suppose it depends on the scenario. Slopping around at home or just hanging around it woudln't bother me but if I met someone at a party or had to sit next to them on a crowded train in August it would be pretty gross.


----------



## Shala (Nov 7, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I suppose it depends on the scenario. Slopping around at home or just hanging around it woudln't bother me but if I met someone at a party or had to sit next to them on a crowded train in August it would be pretty gross.



Here's the thing......nothing can be hotter than a guy coming in from working hard. He's all hot and sweaty and so.......masculine. That can make me swoon. I'll jump on him so fast...lol!
But if he's been lying around the house for DAYS without a bath or shower?!!! Ewwww.


----------



## Tarella (Nov 7, 2006)

mickyj said:


> I know this is a really weird question to ask all you FAs, but I'll go on anyway. I have since my early teens been attracted to SSBBWs, we're talking 350lbs t0 500lbs.
> I have for a very long time found that I become very very aroused during sex by the smell emanating from an SSBBWs huge thighs.
> Those that I had sex with were very very large women, and they all had very sweaty, smelly pussy's. Most guys would find this repulsive, but there is nothing that seems to arouse me more than an SSBBW with a very sweaty, smelly pussy. And to be perfectly honest, the smellier they were, the more I desired to have sex with them.
> I was wondering whether any of the other guys here are aroused by this in a similar way?



You surely would like the smell of trichomonasis then...it's really smelly and messy


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 7, 2006)

Micky, maybe back off on the "sweaty, smelly pussy" statement over and over again. 

There's a fine line between a sincere question and a sort of borderline-creepy way to get off. To me, the more you write it over and over, the closer you're getting to crossing it. 

I think people here have answered sincerely and respectfully, and I applaud them for that given the general state of this board lately. 

Thanks.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 7, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> Yea, I just dont like that whole sweaty not showered at all smell. Well... just the sweaty smell bothers me in general. And if you haven't showered and have that smell goin to... just ewww


With ya on this one, Dude. You've been working out? Take a damn shower before you hug me! Clean is sexy! Sweaty & smelly is a huge turn-off!


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 7, 2006)

for the record, I like the clean scent, too. It sounds like I'm ambivalent, but the truth is I'm just very much into both options. Naturally stinky is good, clean is good.


----------



## mickyj (Nov 7, 2006)

Tarella said:


> You surely would like the smell of trichomonasis then...it's really smelly and messy



It's alright to laugh at my expense But seriously, an SSBBW doesn't have to have a veneral disease to obtain a cheesy *smell. Secondly, there is no way I'd have sex with a woman with an infection.. 
My ex-girlfriend knew that I would go mad with lust the moment I smelt her, so, as a special treat she would sometimes forgo washing herself* for a couple of days before we would have sex.


----------



## Tarella (Nov 7, 2006)

mickyj said:


> It's alright to laugh at my expense But seriously, an SSBBW doesn't have to have a veneral disease to obtain a cheesy *smell. Secondly, there is no way I'd have sex with a woman with an infection..
> My ex-girlfriend knew that I would go mad with lust the moment I smelt her, so, as a special treat she would sometimes forgo washing herself* for a couple of days before we would have sex.




I guess I just didnt feel the geniuness in your posts......

Tara


----------



## supersoup (Nov 7, 2006)

::vomit::


that is all.


----------



## love dubh (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't like potent smells myself, _from_ myself or others. 

*TMI:* I'm especially guarded when it comes to menstruation. I don't know about y'all womens, but I'm not a big fan of *that* particular scent, and I swat my boy's hand away when we're laying together and his hands venture downward. I shower more often during that time, just because it clears the smell and is more comfortable. We're usually a pants-free type of people when chilling out together, watching the movies or whatever. But, come 'round that time, nope! Pants always. But, that's just me.

As for the men folk, I like the just-started-to-sweat kind of sweaty smell. A bit musky, but not "i've been down in NOLA for 3 weeks and showered 9 times" kind of skank. (Yes, I was down in NOLA for 3 weeks this summer and showered maybe 9 or 10 times. We were a rank group of people. No electricity, only cold water. One bath tub.) 

Conversely, boys? STOP WITH THE "AXE" ALREADY! A kid opened his car door as I passed on my bike, and I SMELLED IT FROM SEVERAL METERS AWAY. It was as if he hot-boxed it, but with a can of Axe. STOP, FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THINGS HOLY!

Heavy perfumes, soaps and deodorants iritate my nose; they make me sneeze, so I only use potent scents ocassionally. All about the baby powder or other non-abrasive scents. 

I know yous all want to know about that.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 7, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> There's a fine line between a sincere question and a sort of borderline-creepy way to get off.



Yeah, totally.


----------



## lemmink (Nov 8, 2006)

I kind of like that lived-in boy smell, but not the lived-in girl smell. For some reason I like my women to smell like peaches and roses, and my boys to smell like they just finished a hard day of work on the farm carrying cattle around. Never really thought about that before.


----------



## Mini (Nov 8, 2006)

I would just like to say that this thread has made me happy, because no matter how much shit I have to deal with in my life, at least none of it will be caused by having to explain to my girlfriend that I LIKE it when her vagina smells like a circa-1800s French whorehouse.


----------



## elggij (Nov 8, 2006)

Not only do I love the smell of a fat girl's pussy, but the odor under her belly hang and under her boobies. Enen after she shoiwers, there is still a sexy odor there.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 8, 2006)

Ya know, its posts like these that make me want to not ever have sex again. At least not with men.

But don't worry guys, you can easily knock this post out of the water with the drop of the ole "b" word, bitter.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 8, 2006)

elggij said:


> but the odor under her belly hang and under her boobies. Enen after she shoiwers, there is still a sexy odor there.




Uhm, NOT all of us! Jesus, I'd hate for this to be taken as gospel by some unsuspecting newbie. 

Every person has different smells and strength of them, it has to do with a complex variety of factors, and weight may or may not impact them.... so let's not make it sound like all fat girls or guys have smelly folds all over them, even fresh out of the shower. It's simply not the case. 

Good lord.


----------



## Mini (Nov 8, 2006)

elggij said:


> Not only do I love the smell of a fat girl's pussy, but the odor under her belly hang and under her boobies. Enen after she shoiwers, there is still a sexy odor there.



Feel free to stop talking now.


----------



## Tina (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm no fan of stanky bodies. Now, clean sweat, fine, but unwashed funk? Nah. I love feeling clean and smelling good, and I do love perfumes (mostly the fruity, yummy scents). I have to take a few medications and often feel like I have medicinal snatch, or something, and that doesn't thrill me; but the scent of clean or freshly sweaty (even better if the sweat has come from the sex itself...) is fine.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 8, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Uhm, NOT all of us! Jesus, I'd hate for this to be taken as gospel by some unsuspecting newbie.
> 
> Every person has different smells and strength of them, it has to do with a complex variety of factors, and weight may or may not impact them.... so let's not make it sound like all fat girls or guys have smelly folds all over them, even fresh out of the shower. It's simply not the case.
> 
> Good lord.


well "smelly" and "sexy smell" aren't necessarily the same thing. After a shower, I still like to believe I have my own scent...and it isn't stanky. I don't like to be stinky, I'm very oderphobic when it comes to my own person. I just like them on others.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 8, 2006)

Tina said:


> I have to take a few medications and often feel like I have medicinal snatch, or something, and that doesn't thrill me;



TINA WHERE WERE YOU when I posted my super embarrassing "My *edited* smells like medicine thread"???? You just left me hanging!!!! Where's the medicinal snatch sister solidarity????


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 8, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> well "smelly" and "sexy smell" aren't necessarily the same thing. After a shower, I still like to believe I have my own scent...and it isn't stanky. I don't like to be stinky, I'm very oderphobic when it comes to my own person. I just like them on others.



Well, he said "sexy ODOR" which, to me, means stank.... not smell, which can mean scent. 

Given the context of his entire post, I think I'm right about his intent, and I just wanted to clarify in case. LOL 

And you're right, everyone has their own scent, that's a whole different thing....


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 8, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Well, he said "sexy ODOR" which, to me, means stank.... not smell, which can mean scent.
> 
> Given the context of his entire post, I think I'm right about his intent, and I just wanted to clarify in case. LOL
> 
> And you're right, everyone has their own scent, that's a whole different thing....


well that's all semantics, but it isn't that I don't get your point.

I just think there's nothing wrong with each of us having our own scent, even after we shower, and that personal scent isn't always gross.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 8, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Ya know, its posts like these that make me want to not ever have sex again. At least not with men.



Eh, I don't want to have sex with men either.


----------



## love dubh (Nov 8, 2006)

elggij said:


> Not only do I love the smell of a fat girl's pussy, but the odor under her belly hang and under her boobies. Enen after she shoiwers, there is still a sexy odor there.



................Your speaking privileges have been revoked.


----------



## Ericthonius (Nov 8, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Well, he said "sexy ODOR" which, to me, means stank.... not smell, which can mean scent.



Maybe the kid needs a thesaurus and doesnt know that, "*Roget's*", is available through Yahoo! Toolbar. I mean, who knows what kind of education he's had?


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Nov 8, 2006)

eh, i love the pussy smells/tastes after a hard workout at the gym n all very erotic...


----------



## Emma (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey come on guys. I think this is a my kink is not your kink type thing. Even though most don't like it, doesn't mean they're sick or anything.

Even I don't like this one though.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 8, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Uhm, NOT all of us! Jesus, I'd hate for this to be taken as gospel by some unsuspecting newbie.
> 
> Every person has different smells and strength of them, it has to do with a complex variety of factors, and weight may or may not impact them.... so let's not make it sound like all fat girls or guys have smelly folds all over them, even fresh out of the shower. It's simply not the case.
> 
> Good lord.



You just know some fan of yours is going to ask you to Qtip under your boob someday. Hide and watch.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 8, 2006)

mickyj said:


> ...any smell from between a woman's thighs
> ...vaginal smell
> ...SSBBW has a really smelly pussy
> ...full-on waft of really cheesy, smelly pussy
> ...





elggij said:


> Not only do I love the smell of a fat girl's pussy, but the odor under her belly hang and under her boobies. Enen after she shoiwers, there is still a sexy odor there.


I don't object to this particular preference, but for me, the _*manner *_of expression is everything. I realize this is the weight board, and the more colorful expressions are encouraged, so perhaps my comments will be unwelcome... but the snippets above are just remarkably (pardon the pun) distasteful. Perhaps it's a only an old-fashioned woman's point of view, but there are ways of getting this message across without making me cringe. For instance: _"I love the intense intimate scent of my bbw girlfriend, it totally turns me on when she has a particularly powerful aroma" _gets the point across, but doesn't make me want to scrub my eyes with a wire brush.

A little class goes a long way.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 8, 2006)

Could be worse, Sam. He didn't say how much he enjoys matted old hair and blackheads under there.


----------



## Emma (Nov 8, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Could be worse, Sam. He didn't say how much he enjoys matted old hair and blackheads under there.



gross gross gross gross gross.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 8, 2006)

the weight board: speak in euphemism or endure the wrath of all the right thinking people.


----------



## Falling Boy (Nov 8, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> the weight board: speak in euphemism or endure the wrath of all the right thinking people.




I don't think that is what is being put across. I think its the way he said it as in "SSBBW has a really smelly chessy pussy" or whatever he said almost comes across trollish and for the most part pretty offensive. 

People can like what they like and talk about it, there is absolutely nothing wrong with that, but he needs to chose his words better.


----------



## Mini (Nov 8, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> the weight board: speak in euphemism or endure the wrath of all the right thinking people.



"I LIKE UNFRESH CUNTS."

It can always be worse, but c'mon, do you really get the impression that this is a guy you'd want sniffing your love tunnel?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 8, 2006)

Mini said:


> "I LIKE UNFRESH CUNTS."
> 
> It can always be worse, but c'mon, do you really get the impression that this is a guy you'd want sniffing your love tunnel?



Just so long as he doesn't go around bragging to all his friends about how I smell like raw onions on Wednesdays and Saturdays.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 8, 2006)

Mini said:


> "I LIKE UNFRESH CUNTS."
> 
> It can always be worse, but c'mon, do you really get the impression that this is a guy you'd want sniffing your love tunnel?



Man, keep talking like that... Fuck me now!


----------



## Mini (Nov 8, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Man, keep talking like that... Fuck me now!



Sorry, m'dear, but I know where your boyfriend stands on gun control.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 8, 2006)

Sometimes I do feel less than fresh.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 8, 2006)

I cant believe I just read 3 pages of this.:doh:


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Nov 8, 2006)

me either Berna, me either...


----------



## Tina (Nov 8, 2006)

All I can say here is: I'm a bit chuffed that I'm all out of rep. most of the posts on this page are either spot on, or making me laugh. I want to rep you all but cannot, dagnabbit!


----------



## supersoup (Nov 8, 2006)

ahem.

::still vomiting::

that is all.


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee (Nov 8, 2006)

I also can't believe I just read 4 pages of this.
 

Closest to the "die laughing" icon on here.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 8, 2006)

I just read all 4 pages as well..Why the CRAP didn't someone warn me..

My poor woo woo..she's all skerred she might be smelly and cheesy cause she's fat


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 8, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> My poor woo woo..she's all skerred she might be smelly and cheesy cause she's fat



Oh my god. Misty, yours too?

I'm gonna go boil myself in the bathtub now.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 8, 2006)

I covered my poonannie's eyes while I was reading... no reason to upset her, she's got enough to worry about.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 8, 2006)

LMFAO..this is too much for me to handle today..lol

I love it


----------



## mossystate (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh christ...is THAT why a man at the grocery store handed me a package of water crackers????


----------



## MoonGoddess (Nov 8, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> I cant believe I just read 3 pages of this.:doh:




_I have to agree, I am in complete agreement on that statement! It's rather like a bad traffic accident. You should turn away, but feel compelled to look.

But as long as we are on the topic, I may as well state that I like a clean, freshly washed smell myself. Certainly, individual body chemistry, hot weather, activity levels and diet all play a role in how we smell naturally. But I just don't care for nuzzling up against someone who....I don't know....smells._


----------



## supersoup (Nov 8, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Oh christ...is THAT why a man at the grocery store handed me a package of water crackers????


AAHAHHHAHHAAAAA!!!!!!

thank you for that!!


----------



## ExpandingHorizons (Nov 8, 2006)

There are some guys who are attracted to the smell of large women, you're not the only one.  You know, there are wild animals also are attracted to foul smell like canines and some others.


----------



## love dubh (Nov 8, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I just read all 4 pages as well..Why the CRAP didn't someone warn me..
> 
> My poor woo woo..she's all skerred she might be smelly and cheesy cause she's fat



Well, yanno, your hoo-haa could stand to roll around in a pigpen a bit, because there're guys that looooove that smell. The boys in Lynyrd Skynrd, for one. Yes, THAT'S the smell they were talking about.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Nov 8, 2006)

*There are some guys who are attracted to the smell of large women, you're not the only one. You know, there are wild animals also are attracted to foul smell like canines and some others.*



_I used to have a cat that adored rolling around in dead squirrel..._


----------



## love dubh (Nov 8, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> _I used to have a cat that adored rolling around in dead squirrel..._



My cat was a dead squirrel. Thanks for opening old wounds.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Nov 8, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> My cat was a dead squirrel. Thanks for opening old wounds.




_Ah, the perils of posting on the Weight board. Sorry about your squirrel/cat Maire _


----------



## Tooz (Nov 8, 2006)

Febreeze.


----------



## ripley (Nov 8, 2006)

Does it make anyone else laugh that the malodorous twat thread is followed immediately by the showering with a fat person thread?


No? Just me? Okay.


----------



## love dubh (Nov 8, 2006)

ripley said:


> Does it make anyone else laugh that the malodorous twat thread is followed immediately by the showering with a fat person thread?
> 
> 
> No? Just me? Okay.



My malodorous twat was a showering with a fat person thread. Thanks for opening old wounds.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Nov 8, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> My malodorous twat was a showering with a fat person thread. Thanks for opening old wounds.




_Sweetie...how many old wounds do you have to open? _


----------



## ExpandingHorizons (Nov 8, 2006)

My gawd! This is a hot topic, does this thread have a foul smell? LOL!


----------



## ManOWar (Nov 8, 2006)

*I like my kitten washed, but that's because I have a very sharp, long, talented tongue and I like the smell of musky, but not overwhelming, cat in my face.*


----------



## MoonGoddess (Nov 8, 2006)

ManOWar said:


> *I like my kitten washed, but that's because I have a very sharp, long, talented tongue and I like the smell of musky, but not overwhelming, cat in my face.*


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 8, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


>



I'm totally nabbing that picture.


----------



## chubscout (Nov 8, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I don't object to this particular preference, but for me, the _*manner *_of expression is everything. I realize this is the weight board, and the more colorful expressions are encouraged, so perhaps my comments will be unwelcome... but the snippets above are just remarkably (pardon the pun) distasteful. Perhaps it's a only an old-fashioned woman's point of view, but there are ways of getting this message across without making me cringe. For instance: _"I love the intense intimate scent of my bbw girlfriend, it totally turns me on when she has a particularly powerful aroma" _gets the point across, but doesn't make me want to scrub my eyes with a wire brush.
> 
> A little class goes a long way.



The manner of expression used by the OP is that which you would expect among guys - locker-room talk. Then again, I can see where the foul language that some of the women around here use could confuse a guy as to what is acceptable on this board. It really smacks of the old double standard I have seen others point out previously.


----------



## Mini (Nov 8, 2006)

chubscout said:


> The manner of expression used by the OP is that which you would expect among guys - locker-room talk. Then again, I can see where the foul language that some of the women around here use could confuse a guy as to what is acceptable on this board. It really smacks of the old double standard I have seen others point out previously.



1) Know your audience. Both guys and gals post here. The latter set may prove less fond of the term "sweaty, smelly pussy" than the former, especially when used to the degree the OP did.

2) Just because "that's how guys talk" doesn't necessarily make it acceptable. Guys are, by and large, stupid. We shouldn't be using the average male as some barometer of class.

As for the double standard, I haven't seen it, so I can't comment.


----------



## ripley (Nov 8, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> My malodorous twat was a showering with a fat person thread. Thanks for opening old wounds.


I just meant in the list of threads...seemed a humorous coincidence to me. 


Never mind.


----------



## love dubh (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 9, 2006)

chubscout said:


> The manner of expression used by the OP is that which you would expect among guys - locker-room talk. Then again, I can see where the foul language that some of the women around here use could confuse a guy as to what is acceptable on this board. It really smacks of the old double standard I have seen others point out previously.



The only thing that troubled me about the OP was that I wasn't sure if he was serious or not. The common slams on the street about fat chicks being smelly and gross rears it's head and you wonder if it's some guy sincerely saying what he likes or if it's some troll off the street looking to get a jolly laugh at our expense. It's clear at this point that the OP was on the level so the shadow of potential offense, at least for me, has been lifted. I think that fellas should keep in mind that what words mean in your locker room usually mean something totally different in ours and the continued use of the euphemism can grate on the nerves after a while. I've nothing against locker room talk. I think it's fun at times but I'm gonna be the Granny here and say it's probably a good idea to curb the language a little when there are ladies present.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 9, 2006)

Am I the only one with the overwhelming urge to start a thread about how much I love the smell of a funky nutsack? Yes? Oh. 











(and before the icky PMs start flowing, I don't really).


----------



## William (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Carrie

You do understand that you are talking about the Gender that routinely rates the awfulness of their farts?

William 





Carrie said:


> Am I the only one with the overwhelming urge to start a thread about how much I love the smell of a funky nutsack? Yes? Oh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Carrie (Nov 9, 2006)

William said:


> Hi Carrie
> 
> You do understand that you are talking about the Gender that routinely rates the awfulness of their farts?
> 
> William



I don't understand you people.


----------



## Shala (Nov 9, 2006)

I was wondering when the subject of smelly man parts would surface. Thanks for the laugh Carrie. That cracked me up!


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 9, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Mine smelled like Vedalia onions for five days thanks to a very oniony crock pot beef stew recipe and my aunt flo starting a day or so after. Gross gross gross. Thank God I'm not seeing anyone or I'd never live it down.


haha i like onions ^_~


----------



## Mini (Nov 9, 2006)

TheNowhereMan said:


> haha i like onions ^_~



Swingandamiss.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 9, 2006)

Mini said:


> Swingandamiss.



Hey, ya never know. She coulda eaten a whole bunch of onions and PMed the lad straight away.


----------



## Mini (Nov 9, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Hey, ya never know. She coulda eaten a whole bunch of onions and PMed the lad straight away.



Think about what you just wrote - really think - and then tell me that I'm right and you're sorry.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 9, 2006)

Mini said:


> Think about what you just wrote - really think - and then tell me that I'm right and you're sorry.



Fine, I suppose it can't hurt to let ya have this one. Don't let it go to your head, though.


----------



## Mini (Nov 9, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Fine, I suppose it can't hurt to let ya have this one. Don't let it go to your head, though.



Me, with an ego? That would be the day.


----------



## mickyj (Nov 10, 2006)

I would just like to say that after reading all the posts, it is clear that many here were offended by my language used.
I apologise unreservedly to all that took offense. In future I will think of the words I use more carefully when posting a thread.
It is a little disheartening that I have offended so many, when I registered less than a week ago.
I must also clearly state that I am not a troll, but I can understand your suspicions.
I do honestly find large women far more attractive, and my liking of what I stated in the original post is true, though it may not sit well with many of you. I do know many guys that are aroused in a similar way by a strong feminine aroma, though very few would be brave enough to admit it.
I assumed this to be a very liberal forum, hence my post. Though, as I have already stated I should have put some thought into the language used.
The world can be very cruel to larger people, and as I have experienced, also those you have relationships with them. There are few places where I can actually discuss the beauty of very large women, and my attraction to them. However, it is clear that I must have overstepped the mark here.
Once agian, my sincere apologies to all offended by my post.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 10, 2006)

Now _that _was classy.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Nov 10, 2006)

Lets get back to the smelly man parts..heheh

Dontcha just love it when it smells like a flat tire..lol.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 10, 2006)

As someone who can read content and not be too picky about hot button words, someone who can still give people the benefit of the doubt, I have to say I didn't find your post offensive. Nice apology all the same.



mickyj said:


> I would just like to say that after reading all the posts, it is clear that many here were offended by my language used.
> I apologise unreservedly to all that took offense. In future I will think of the words I use more carefully when posting a thread.
> It is a little disheartening that I have offended so many, when I registered less than a week ago.
> I must also clearly state that I am not a troll, but I can understand your suspicions.
> ...


----------



## CuteyChubb (Nov 10, 2006)

Mini said:


> Guys are, by and large, stupid.



Mini, it's stuff like this that makes me want to squeeze your cheeks.


----------



## tink977 (Nov 10, 2006)

One of the most attractive qualities a person can have is cleanliness. I'm not saying you should smell like you just submerged yourself in a vat of some sickening flower smell.....just some good ole' Dial sopa will do wonders.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 10, 2006)

tink977 said:


> One of the most attractive qualities a person can have is cleanliness. I'm not saying you should smell like you just submerged yourself in a vat of some sickening flower smell.....just some good ole' Dial sopa will do wonders.



Technically, though, soap can be very bad for the vagina. It can wash away the happy bacteria and mess up with the natural pH level, causin' all sorts of problems. They make special lady-friendly soaps...and some women swear that soap isn't necessary.

I use regular soap because I've been to lazy to look into reminders...this thread reminds me to do that.


----------



## William (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi 

On this subject I know that a lot of us Fat People like to use antibiotic soaps, but here is a article/show that points out some problems:

Living on Earth
The Dangers of Triclosan (active ingredient in anti-biotic soaps)

http://www.loe.org/shows/segments.htm?programID=06-P13-00044&segmentID=1

New research indicates that Triclosan, an antibacterial chemical used in scores of consumer products, is harmful to the hormonal system of developing frogs and, perhaps, humans. Steve Curwood interviews Professor Caren Helbing, a researcher in British Columbia, who says minute amounts of Triclosan could play a part in the worldwide amphibian die-off.


William






tink977 said:


> One of the most attractive qualities a person can have is cleanliness. I'm not saying you should smell like you just submerged yourself in a vat of some sickening flower smell.....just some good ole' Dial sopa will do wonders.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 11, 2006)

Odd this thread would catch my notice today - I was sitting around reading today, and I put some lotion on my hands - and all of a sudden I noticed that somehow the lotion reminded me of the smell of - well - of a member. And I realized it had been WAY too long since I had smelled that smell. :huh:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 11, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Odd this thread would catch my notice today - I was sitting around reading today, and I put some lotion on my hands - and all of a sudden I noticed that somehow the lotion reminded me of the smell of - well - of a member. And I realized it had been WAY too long since I had smelled that smell. :huh:



Girl, throw that lotion in the trash, that is NASTY!!!

lol.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 11, 2006)

LOL.
It actually smells like oatmeal (it's aveeno). But for some reason when it was mixing with the chemistry of my skin today, it just smelled like that. Or perhaps I just REALLY need to get laid. :doh: 

LOL


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 11, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> LOL.
> It actually smells like oatmeal (it's aveeno). But for some reason when it was mixing with the chemistry of my skin today, it just smelled like that. Or perhaps I just REALLY need to get laid. :doh:
> 
> LOL



JUST DON'T LEAVE THE HOUSE SMELLING LIKE BALLS! OK! BYE!


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 11, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Odd this thread would catch my notice today - I was sitting around reading today, and I put some lotion on my hands - and all of a sudden I noticed that somehow the lotion reminded me of the smell of - well - of a member. And I realized it had been WAY too long since I had smelled that smell. :huh:



A member of this forum?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 12, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> A member of this forum?



No. A male "member." A schlong. What have you.


----------



## dan (Nov 12, 2006)

I like the just cleaned bathed hot n horny smells. Not the 24 hour worked all day and well extra fed fart smells. Petruli oil and sex


----------



## rainyday (Nov 12, 2006)

Why aren't there scent strips in BBW men's magazines? Someone's missing a big opportunity here.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 12, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> No. A male "member." A schlong. What have you.



A schwantz?


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Nov 14, 2006)

for the original post here... I can't say that I even like the smell of cooch.. i wouldn't let anyone dive down if I wasn't clean.

same thing goes for men.. i absolutly cannot stand it and will *not* go down on a guy if he's got that whole musky/crotch rot smell going on... *gags*

I like my meat clean lol

and: 



activistfatgirl said:


> .....and some women swear that soap isn't necessary



no offense.. lol

oh gawd... for any newbie girls here... just my 2 cents.. please don't take this to heart lol

I *had* a friend that NEVER washed her cooch... *gags*

her entire apartment smelled like stanky poonanny.. *gags*

She would shower and wash her hair but would NEVER wash anything else.. it was just awful.. and a few of us told her she needed to use some sort of anti-bacterial soap because her odor was so bad we didn't enjoy being around her anymore. She didn't take a hint... and is no longer a friend.

ok.. my rant is over 

but sheesh... i've had a good laugh w/ most of these posts on this thread.. lol


----------



## Falling Boy (Nov 14, 2006)

ChickletsBBW said:


> her entire apartment smelled like stanky poonanny.. *gags*




Quote of the week


----------



## Shala (Nov 14, 2006)

ChickletsBBW said:


> I *had* a friend that NEVER washed her cooch... *gags*
> 
> Good Lord.....Never?????


----------



## CuteyChubb (Nov 14, 2006)

I just do not understand.
Maybe that's a good thing that I don't understand.
Why would someone enjoy the smell of a dirty unwashed person?????
Why would someone enjoy being a dirty unwashed person???????

I know it has been said previously but I would like to re-iterate: NOT ALL FAT WOMEN SMELL. For you who do, please consider washing, you are giving the rest of us a bad rep. My 25 cents.


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Nov 14, 2006)

Shala said:


> Good Lord.....Never?????



um.. yeah.. pretty sure.. her comment to me was "isn't it bad for you to put soap down there"

plus the fact that the 4 years I had been going to her apartment to visit and to stay the weekend (cuz i lived out of town at that time), she always had shampoo/conditioner in her shower.. but NO soap of any kind.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Nov 14, 2006)

ChickletsBBW said:


> um.. yeah.. pretty sure.. her comment to me was "isn't it bad for you to put soap down there"
> 
> plus the fact that the 4 years I had been going to her apartment to visit and to stay the weekend (cuz i lived out of town at that time), she always had shampoo/conditioner in her shower.. but NO soap of any kind.



What she thinks u gotta shove the whole bar up the opening?..lol..shakes head...silly girls


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 15, 2006)

Actually, it *is* bad for you to use soap there, at least according to my gynecologist (and the one before her as well). I'm prone to yeast infections, and she says that for women who are, using soap there is a really bad idea, because a) if it's antibacterial, it can kill the bacteria that keep the yeast in check, and b) even if it's not antibacterial, it can change the pH of your vagina, which can also encourage yeast growth. She says women should only use warm water, so that's what I do. I wash very, very carefully with warm water, and use a hand-held shower hose to get thoroughly clean. I don't get yeast infections any more, either. And no, I'm not smelly. 

Women with very large hanging bellies can also get yeast infections in the crevice between their belly and their vagina - so it's also best to avoid using *antibacterial* soaps there (though other kinds are just fine). I use my regular body wash, but am careful to make sure it's fully rinsed.

As for fat women who don't wash...
I don't think there are many fat women who don't wash because they don't want to - I think that once you get past a certain size it is difficult to reach everywhere you need to to get at all the cracks and crevices. (Though for anyone interested, Amplestuff.com sells special long-handled bath brushes for this purpose). I'm lucky to be young enough that I have the flexibility to wash everywhere - but someone my size and twice my age might not. It may be especially difficult to lift the large belly to wash there, especially if one already has back problems.


----------



## William (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi BBM

Really woman should only use anything antibacterial down there under a Doctor's order. Some antibacterial agents (Triclosan) is very close to being Thyroid Hormone and would be absorb into the tissue.

William (who listens to......too much NPR Radio)







BigBeautifulMe said:


> Actually, it *is* bad for you to use soap there, at least according to my gynecologist (and the one before her as well). I'm prone to yeast infections, and she says that for women who are, using soap there is a really bad idea, because a) if it's antibacterial, it can kill the bacteria that keep the yeast in check, and b) even if it's not antibacterial, it can change the pH of your vagina, which can also encourage yeast growth. She says women should only use warm water, so that's what I do. I wash very, very carefully with warm water, and use a hand-held shower hose to get thoroughly clean. I don't get yeast infections any more, either. And no, I'm not smelly.
> 
> Women with very large hanging bellies can also get yeast infections in the crevice between their belly and their vagina - so it's also best to avoid using *antibacterial* soaps there (though other kinds are just fine). I use my regular body wash, but am careful to make sure it's fully rinsed.
> 
> ...


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 16, 2006)

my gynecologist said that it was best to use Ivory soap..with no dyes or perfumes. I've always stuck to this and it has worked fine for me. They also say not to douche.,...but i just can't imagine keeping from it entirely. I would think that as long as you just do it periodically then it's ok. 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Actually, it *is* bad for you to use soap there, at least according to my gynecologist


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 16, 2006)

largenlovely said:


> my gynecologist said that it was best to use Ivory soap..with no dyes or perfumes. I've always stuck to this and it has worked fine for me. They also say not to douche.,...but i just can't imagine keeping from it entirely. I would think that as long as you just do it periodically then it's ok.



whoa, you douche? I'm so curious about your experiences...but maybe that's another thread entirely.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 16, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> whoa, you douche? I'm so curious about your experiences...but maybe that's another thread entirely.



I do too, every now and then. I use soap too and don't plan on stopping. I like to use Baby Magic baby wash but it's getting harder and harder to find it anyplace.

But yeah, douching. I do it when I know I'm going to be trying things on like jeans, bathing suits, costumes, etc. or items of clothes others are going to have to share. If I leave any scent behind it can be easily removed. If I know I'm going to be measured/fitted for clothes I'll do it too just so the measurers won't talk about me. Its not good to do it often but you won't die from doing it every now and then.


----------



## Falling Boy (Nov 16, 2006)

Wow where is this thread going:huh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 16, 2006)

^^Lol-now I'm so glad I didnt respond


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey, it was on topic! :happy: I didn't stick my foot out when it was your turn to run with what was on your mind.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 17, 2006)

hahahaha leave it to me to say something akward  




LillyBBBW said:


> Hey, it was on topic! :happy: I didn't stick my foot out when it was your turn to run with what was on your mind.


----------

